# Need help re IUI



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello,
I have been trying to conceive for 5 years, the tests have shown nothing wrong with either of us. The doctors are all for us doing ivf, the thing is that we did have an option for IUI and this is a better option for us especially financialy. The doctors where very dismissive of this procedure and kept telling us about statistics. I told the doctor that we are not a statistic, but he did not listen. I am looking for advice on IUI and any experiences you have all been through.
Thanks for your help x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Anj,

I don't have any personal experience of IUI, but I think this is really most effective when there are mild sperm issues or frequently when donor sperm is being used.  I've heard success rates of around the 15% maybe 20% mark which are in fact less than the average 25% for a couple having regular intercourse each month!  As you've used Clomid, I can't see that there is much to gain from IUI unless you had problems with cervical mucus and such.  Obviously it can be substantially cheaper, but it's possibly a false economy.  Maybe think about trying say three cycles of IUI and then moving to IVF if they don't work?

Good luck whatever you choose x


----------



## Bubbles8219 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Anj,

I'm sorry to hear that your Doctor's have been so dismissive of IUI.

As you will see from my profile below we are now on our second treatment for IUI.  I got pregnant straight away with IUI but m/c at 5 weeks, so very early.

We are now attemping our second go and have every faith in it.

Please see if you can go to an alternative hospital because I really believe it works and might be the same for you.

I'm not sure where you live but in the UK we get 3 attemps free on the NHS and in that time the chance of pregnancy is 83% spread over the 3 attemps if you are under 40.  Even then the statistics are still pretty high.

Have a go - I think it is less stressful than IVF and you never know!!

Good luck


----------



## Moonface kitty (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Anj, 

Am pretty much in a similar situation as yourself. I have been classed as 'unexplained' done all the tests with DP needed and nothing seem to be wrong!! So frustrating. I HAVE BEEN OFFERED 3 ROUNDS OF IUI and 1 IVF cycle  at St Marys Manchester. I found my consultant to be very negative, and wanting me to move straight onto IVF as he reckons that the best option.  I have declined to go with his advise and hoping to start IUI next month.  Given if opt straight onto IVF and it fails my offer of IUI will no longer be available for me to fall back on  (hospital/pct rules)!! So I rather utilise all options available to me, IUI first and if all fails then progress onto IVF. Am keeping positive that one of these cycles will certainly work, am one of those positive people.  

Ag:-29
TTC:- ALMOST 7 years now


----------



## L Pea (Aug 19, 2013)

HI Anj

am fairly new to this site, am in favour of IUI i too have un explained fertility and clomid didnt work for me but IUI did first time but un fortuantly mis carried at 10 wks although am devastated trying to be positive for next  cycle & so is my consultant although my FSH level as risen and IVF as been talked about want to try IUI 

So if you can give it a go i would recommend anyone to 

Good luck


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

hi everyone,
thanks for your replies, they were very helpful. We are looking into where best to go for the IUI treatment as I do feel that this is the way forward. We have been under Bradford hospital and Leeds hospital. Can anyone recommend any other fertility clinic in the area who are not anti IUI!
Thanks x


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Anj,
I was in the same boat as you. Unexplained infertility (secondary though). I had four rounds of clomid, 6 iuis with one resulting in a low positive beta but then it turned negative. While I was covered for 6 iuis and wanted to do the least invasive possible first I felt that basically with each negative something had to be wrong that could not be diagnosed. I did one IVF in aug and am now 10 weeks. My point is that with your age (I am the same age as you) do not waste so much time on IUIs. With IVF, the doctors can learn so much more about you and your partner. They can learn about egg quality, embryo quality, does the sperm meet the egg. IVF bypasses having to go up the tube and the embryo is put into your uterus so your chances are much better.

Good luck and hope to works for you


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Anj, there's not a lot in this area if you don't want to go to Leeds but there are CARE clinics in Sheffield and Manchester that have good write-ups. It depends how far you want to travel. I have to say though, IUI was given a 10% success rate when I saw a consultant at CARE Manchester so they may not be keen on it either. I would lean towards coucou's opinion in that IVF, while more invasive, has a much better chance of success - but I'm sure you know this already.


----------

